
This company wants to build a giant indoor farm next to every major city - theuncommon
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2017/11/8/16611710/vertical-farms
======
mleg
I'm curious about atmosphere cycle in thus "greenhouses". Where do they get
carbon dioxide from? If they constantly replace produced oxygen with outside
air it's probably not very energy effective in cold season.

PS: not specifically said about this technology but about greenhouses in
general.

